# Glass Cleaning - Bits Left



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

When cleaning the glass in particular on the inside I tend to have little MF bits left on the glass. Why is this?

Am I using to much product? Is it the quality of my MF? I's it my technique? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Clean glass is very grabby and can pull the fibres from certain types of microfiber cloths. I used a combo from Ragmaster. Their premium glass cloth to work the glass spray in then final buff with their premium waffle weave towel. Works a treat!
https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/glass-and-window-microfiber-towels/


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much. I think I'll have to invest in some of those then. How many do you tend to use? Is one of each enough?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's Probably your MF cloth is leaving bits of lint on your inside windscreen.


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

This one for cleaning glass

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-premium-korean-microfiber-blue-glass-and-window-towel/

and then this one for buffing after

https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-premium-korean-microfiber-light-blue-waffle-weave-towel/


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you all. Btw AudiGuy the first link shows me the three towels but I'm assuming you mean the top one. Not the waffle weave ones.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Also, just to save a new thread. How do you guys dry the glass after a wash without getting streaks?


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

OrangeManDan said:


> Thank you all. Btw AudiGuy the first link shows me the three towels but I'm assuming you mean the top one. Not the waffle weave ones.


I've changed the link for you


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

OrangeManDan said:


> Also, just to save a new thread. How do you guys dry the glass after a wash without getting streaks?


With the 2nd towel in my post above


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Superb. Thank you very much. Much appreciated.


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

This glass cleaner is very good and can be had in 5L from ebay

http://www.diy.com/departments/nilco-professional-glass-cleaner-spray-1-l/1136760_BQ.prd?ppc_type=shopping&ds_kids=92700022923745883&utm_source=google_cpc&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=PX_GSC_Home_and_Decor_Generic&gclid=Cj0KCQjwiqTNBRDVARIsAGsd9Mqbs0p2F-8rO59zB9wQF1-mJ3uLMbC2FDIChToSzqRm526kDo8wna4aAvp7EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CKnu9tXAg9YCFcEC0wodJqoA_w

And one of these is a very handy tool, also good for doing home windows, the pads are washable and spare are available

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-long-reach-windscreen-cleaner


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you.

I have actually picked one of those up recently for the inside of the windscreen. Yet to test it though but I'm glad you approve of it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nilco glass cleaner is a fantastic for your glass in side and out.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

What products do you use to clean your glass?


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

iCraig said:


> What products do you use to clean your glass?


Those linked in posts 5 & 11.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I only have CarPlan Trade Valet Crystal Glass at the minute.


----------



## joeninety (Feb 9, 2017)

Recommend moonshine from autoglanz,great cleaner.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll take a look on their site for that. Thanks


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I can highly recommend either Autoglym Fast Glass or for an even better clean their Glass Polish is excellent.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have also at Autosmart. Either their 20:20 aerosol glass cleaner or Silver Screen glass polish are both absolutely brilliant. So much so that family kept asking me to decant bottles of the Silver Screen for them. It didn't last too long for me lol. 

Cooks


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

Another vote for moonshine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha I like the sound of that Autostart one now.

I was wondering about the AG ones actually. Is the fast glass a cleaner and the Polish to go on top or are they to be used as one or the other?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

OrangeManDan said:


> Haha I like the sound of that Autostart one now.
> 
> I was wondering about the AG ones actually. Is the fast glass a cleaner and the Polish to go on top or are they to be used as one or the other?


Use either or. Fast glass for when windows aren't that dirty and polish for when extra cleaning power is needed, such as greasy windscreens etc.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have great results using Wowo white glass cloths


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Switched to difervent cloths now like the ones suggested and they work perfect without leaving any bits and the glass gets cleaned a lot better so thank you all.


----------

